# X-20 Dyna-Soar



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've always loved the X-20. I wonder where we would be if the Air Force had flown this. 

I started this back in 1990. It was my 1st resin kit. I quickly put it aside because it was resin. 

It is the old Collect-Aire 1/48 X-20. 



















When I got it one of the vertical Stabs was broken off. The repair was easy.










I put a coat of primer on the metal parts to see where I stand with them.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Look forward to seeing this built. I've got two of the puny 1/72 Anigrand ones. Always wanted to scratch an adapter for a 1/72 Titan I (or maybe a II) to put the two together.

How does the Collect-Aire kit look up close? I know a lot of their stuff was mostly desk top type kits with no cockpit interiors or landing gear. I see this one has a cockpit.

Keep us posted.

Carl-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The exterior is very nice, as you can see the panel lines are too big for the scale.
The resin surface is very nice. I don't see any pinholes at all. I hope to get a coat of primer on it today to see where I stand there.

The fit is ok. The white metal parts are a bit of a disappointment. Soft detail and some
cleanup to be done.

The fuselage is solid resin and therefore kind of heavy. I'm not sure the soft metal will be up to the task of supporting the finished kit.

There is a cockpit. The instrument panel seems to kind of match one of the proposed set ups. The detail is soft. The kit comes with 2 side sticks and the ejection seat ring.

The fit of the cockpit top is rough and will require much sanding. 

I've already had to do much sanding/shaping on the instrument panel.

There is a vac formed window insert. The fit is not good. I'll probably leave the windows
open or use crystal clear to build them up. I'll see when I get to that point.

That's where I am now.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got a light coat of primer on this morning.
So far the surface is looking good. I'll look it
over better when its dry.



















And I started on the instrument panel.
Still rough.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> How does the Collect-Aire kit look up close? I know a lot of their stuff was mostly desk top type kits with no cockpit interiors or landing gear. I see this one has a cockpit.
> 
> -


Collect-Aire was not "mostly desk top type kits".... they were usually, if not always full kits with interiors, landing gear etc. There is the possibility of another company with a similar name making display type models, but not CA. CA is, however, out of business now, at least as far as resin kits go. They may have some other ventures. They were one of the first companies to make resin and metal mixed media aircraft kits in any great number and in larger scales.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

After examining the X-20 with primer I found only 5 pinholes. Not to bad for resin.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks good in primer - should make a nice display.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Filled the pin holes, sanded, then reprimed.










The surface is not looking too bad. 

I stuck the instrument panel and seat in the cockpit just to see 
how it looks.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad I came across this thread. The Dyna-Soar is an interesting subject. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting subject, I may scratchbuild one of these one day. I have the Spacecraft Films DVD on this, it went through several different prototypes before this design was locked in. The same DVD also has a couple of documentaries on man rating the Titan missile and on the Air Force Gemini/Manned Orbiting Laboratory.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Collect-Aire was not "mostly desk top type kits".... they were usually, if not always full kits with interiors, landing gear etc. There is the possibility of another company with a similar name making display type models, but not CA. CA is, however, out of business now, at least as far as resin kits go. They may have some other ventures. They were one of the first companies to make resin and metal mixed media aircraft kits in any great number and in larger scales.


The few I've seen a buddy has could be some of their older stuff but they were pretty basic. No detail at all, sorry but I don't even remember the subjects, it was several years ago. That's the only ones I've seen in person. 

Carl-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a few Collect-Aire kits. They're very detailed, with full cockpits. I've only managed to get around to finishing one of them so far:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/xp-67a.html

Parts fit is not always great. The vacuform canopies are not very good, and the one on their A-12 Avenger II is total crap. I have that kit completely finished except for the canopy, which I've tried to put on it twice (I asked for spares) and failed.

I have their XP-55, which came with fuselage parts obviously pulled from a mold on its last legs - covered with growths from ripped out chunks in the mold.

But like any other halfway decent garage kit, they CAN be built to museum quality with due diligence. I haven't felt like applying such, though.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a great build, John, and I remember seeing it on your site before, particularly the photo showing all the .45 bullets needed to weigh it down onto the nose wheel. Did Collect-Aire specialise in kits of prototype aircraft?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, I think most of their catalog was cool prototypes.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looking good, Mach7!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Just a little update.

I got a bit of cockpit detailing started.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The cockpit is almost done










This is going to be interesting.










I've worked on it a lot before gluing it on but the fit is atrocious


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's not that bad so far...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Re primed.










1st coat of black


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sexy!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's very black!

Thats all for a while. I'm off the the Indy car race in Sonoma.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm back.

I had to sand down a few areas and repaint due to my clumsiness.

It's VERY black! and very glossy. I'll dullcoat it after I get the decals on.

It's so shiny and black it's hard to get a good photo.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Disaster struck last week. I started decaling and the US AIR FORCE decals shattered. 

Finding white US AIR FORCE decals is very hard. I ended up buying a SR-71 just for the decals.

I got them on today.





I'll let them set for a few days and then clear coat the X-20.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Looks great! Once the decals go on it really starts looking like something. It's been fun watching this build because I've always really liked the X-20 and you just don't see it very often in the modeling world. And you've done a good job of it too!

All I've been able to get is the puny 1/72 Anigrand kit! It's a decent kit though.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Carl, It's a simple kit, but has had it's issues, I hope to get this finished in the next few days.

I would love to see some photo's of the Anigrand kit, I've never seen anything on it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Not much to report. I got a light layer of dull coat on to knock down the shine.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got the gear on.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Done.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great on the shelf.


----------

